# Has Anyone Ever Heard of the " Unclaimed Property Administration" ?



## fureverywhere (Aug 27, 2016)

Well I know I didn't. When I get done in the weight room I'll sit on a side bench and cool down. There's usually magazines or newspapers to look at. I don't subscribe to any local papers so I'll leaf through a few for interest. Well you know as you get older you'll scan headlines, the obituaries, even the pages of legal notices zzzzzz nothing really interesting...

But tonight by chance there was like six pages of names and addresses. Hundreds of names and addresses...weird...hum...unclaimed something or other...I thought it was like houses the sheriffs department was selling maybe. For fun I looked up a name and there it was. Even more fun, when I got home and looked it up it had three separate claims.

Anyone familiar with such a thing?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2016)

By me they have the Great Colorado Payback where you can look up your name and find out if there is any money, etc. in your name that may have been forgotten.  We checked our names and didn't have anything.  I think in New Jersey they have sites where you can check for your unclaimed property or money.  http://nj1015.com/does-any-of-this-money-belong-to-you-nj-cites-4-5-billion-in-unclaimed-property/


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 27, 2016)

But really a city they lived in, street address correct fifty years back? This might be interesting.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes, Fur. I think all states have an Unclaimed Property. Many years ago an old neighbor called me to say my mother's name was on that list from a bank. My mother had passed before that. It was a small sum of $25.00 that somehow escaped probate's notice.

The insurance company I work for sends money from un-cashed checks to the state as well (escheat) after a notice had been mailed without response. That's usually as 6 or 7 month process. 

Usually, unclaimed monies are very small as larger amounts tend to not be overlooked.


----------



## jnos (Aug 28, 2016)

In Montana a list is published in papers around the state, I think annually, of unclaimed property. Most is from banks, insurance company and other deposits as RadishRose said. Good luck with your finds.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 15, 2016)

New Jersey has an unclaimed agency that can be found online. http://www.unclaimedproperty.nj.gov/


----------



## Falcon (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for that OED.  And  :welcome:  to the forum.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you Falcon!


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 1, 2016)

At one time I dealt with this for our law firm. The state (MA) has a limit on how long you can hold on to unclaimed property (in our case credits on client accounts). I had to track down a slew of former clients to return funds. Just got a call on this the other day from my firm's a/p department, for something I dealt with back in 2009!


----------

